# Blue Bird on eBay



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2015)

Reasonable .......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1902-Simmon...767?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4637df5487


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Reasonable buy it now price.


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 9, 2015)

One could say that bluebird is  --      Cheap ---


----------



## cmarkley (Apr 10, 2015)

Ha, wish I did not have so many projects already.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2015)

Does someone have a picture of what this bike looked like original?


----------



## wspeid (Apr 12, 2015)

It was Craigslisted for $150 so someone could probably offer enough to offset the shipping.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sold ! Anyone here get it ?


----------

